

Ask HN: Choosing paid review and pitching bloggers - sammville

I have tried pitching bloggers and its currently not very successful. What do you think about using paid review on payperpost?
======
kingsidharth
Not at all a good idea if you can't control what blogs review you.

How exactly are you pitching them? Can you share the pitch. Usually people end
up sounding too spamy.

(I am a blogger)

~~~
sammville
You have the ability to control who reviews your product and what they say
about you before it is released. I am currently pitching by writing emails to
them and i take time to personalize it. Here is the pitch..

Hello Dan,

Really enjoying your blog. I see you're running adsense at the moment. I'd
really appreciate some comments from you on my advertising system. If you're
interested I'll set you up with a free beta account. You don't have to commit
to putting our ads on your blog, I really just want some feedback from quality
bloggers who understand advertising. Let me know if that sounds like something
you'd be interested in. Thanks, Samuel, founder of Adclays.

~~~
kingsidharth
Dude! This is not gonna work

90% chances - I will not write back.

First thing I wanna know - _Who are you? Do you read my blog or came across?_
(1 Sentence

Second _What is it for me?_ (2-3 Sentences)

Third _Prove that you are not a spammer_ (2-3 Sentences) As in talk about
blog? How did you find me? Prove that you are a person not a bot. Am I
receiving this mail or is it a mass mail?

TALK to me dude. Write as if I am in front of you.

Yes say Hi! "Sup dude?" Whatever makes you human.

~~~
sammville
Thanks. Advice noted..

